# How can I make my habitat more interactive?



## PrincessToad (May 29, 2013)

I own a russian tortoise. Not sure how old he is but he is about the size of my hand. His habitat is fairly spacious. I have followed instructions as far as coconut fiber lighting water and providing him with a hiding space. He also has a cool side and a basking side in his terrarium. After I bath him feed him and walk him I put him back in his home and he seems annoyed. As if he wants something to do. At times I allow him to roam around my room and on my bed but he can't be out all the time because I have other pets. Is there a way I can provide him some form of entertainment? Something I can purchase or build that he can explore? Thanks all! [/font]


----------



## theelectraco (May 29, 2013)

PrincessToad said:


> I own a russian tortoise. Not sure how old he is but he is about the size of my hand. His habitat is fairly spacious. I have followed instructions as far as coconut fiber lighting water and providing him with a hiding space. He also has a cool side and a basking side in his terrarium. After I bath him feed him and walk him I put him back in his home and he seems annoyed. As if he wants something to do. At times I allow him to roam around my room and on my bed but he can't be out all the time because I have other pets. Is there a way I can provide him some form of entertainment? Something I can purchase or build that he can explore? Thanks all! [/font]



Build him a large, secure outdoor enclosure so he can roam. Fill it (as well as your indoor enclosure) with lots of plants/hides and your tortoise will definitely be more active and entertained. How big is his indoor enclosure? Pics? For outdoors, I would make a minimum of 10x5 feet. The walls don't need to be fancy, you can screw some 1x12 pieces of wood and give him an easy and cheap outdoor space!


----------



## Millerlite (May 29, 2013)

I always add mounds hills plants wood to help keep them occupied


Didn't meant to end that.. Anyways the hills an mounds I found they love to walk up and over . Also cuts off there length of vision so they don't see from end to end. Plants play the same effect with vision also provides shade or honestly they like to just walk over them. Wood, rocks and all that also gives them something to interact with, some bigger logs where they can't go over can form a block in the enclosure forcing them around it or under. I also redo all my enclosure every 6months to keep things interesting. Only like the logs and stuff I won't move their favorite hides .


----------



## thatrebecca (May 29, 2013)

My torts just love climbing, so they've got a couple dirt hills and a few boulders to keep them busy and on the move.


----------



## PrincessToad (May 30, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> PrincessToad said:
> 
> 
> > I own a russian tortoise. Not sure how old he is but he is about the size of my hand. His habitat is fairly spacious. I have followed instructions as far as coconut fiber lighting water and providing him with a hiding space. He also has a cool side and a basking side in his terrarium. After I bath him feed him and walk him I put him back in his home and he seems annoyed. As if he wants something to do. At times I allow him to roam around my room and on my bed but he can't be out all the time because I have other pets. Is there a way I can provide him some form of entertainment? Something I can purchase or build that he can explore? Thanks all! [/font]
> ...


The enclosure is 32 inches long and 18 inches wide. He just has the basics in there a hiding place water and a little palm. As I said I take him to walk for about an hour a day in my yard. It is fenced in and safe from pesticides. I watch him from a distance but close enough that he won't disappear on me! The only issue with that is I have to alternate my pups in and out of the home when it's time for him to explore. Here is a pic of his terrarium. Thank you for the info. If I do build him an outdoor home how often should he be in there? And should it be supervised?




Millerlite said:


> I always add mounds hills plants wood to help keep them occupied
> 
> 
> Didn't meant to end that.. Anyways the hills an mounds I found they love to walk up and over . Also cuts off there length of vision so they don't see from end to end. Plants play the same effect with vision also provides shade or honestly they like to just walk over them. Wood, rocks and all that also gives them something to interact with, some bigger logs where they can't go over can form a block in the enclosure forcing them around it or under. I also redo all my enclosure every 6months to keep things interesting. Only like the logs and stuff I won't move their favorite hides .





Ill make some changes. I appreciate the advice! Sounds exciting switching things in and out of there. Thanks again!




thatrebecca said:


> My torts just love climbing, so they've got a couple dirt hills and a few boulders to keep them busy and on the move.



Thank you. Should I worry about them climbing and flipping over?


----------



## thatrebecca (May 30, 2013)

PrincessToad said:


> theelectraco said:
> 
> 
> > PrincessToad said:
> ...







That hasn't been a problem with my torts -- the inclines aren't super steep. But whenever I make a change to their enclosure I check on them more often for the first couple days to make sure I haven't unwittingly created any hazards.


----------



## Spn785 (May 30, 2013)

I'm sorry, but that is too small of an enclosure. You need at least 4' by 2', and that is what I use for my baby who is a little over 2" scl. I would worry less about making it interesting and more about making it bigger. Not to mention terrariums are not very good for Russians because they see out and think they can get out, they don't understand that they can't walk through glass. I'm sorry, I don't mean to sound rude or anything, but there are some pretty good ideas for creating a big indoor enclosure cheaply, like putting a bookcase on its back and line it with a shower curtain. With my Russian, I can never keep plants in there because she destroys them, so I have a couple hides, a couple food plates, and mounds (which she flatens).


----------



## Millerlite (May 30, 2013)

I would worry to much about it, mine flip every now and again but flip them selfs right back, sometimes it takes a few mins but they always work it out, the hills and wood actually assist then in flipping.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 30, 2013)

Where in the world are you?

If you live somewhere with decent weather, here would be my suggestion for you.

Keep the indoor tank as a night time tank only and build a nice, big, heavily planted, DOG PROOF outdoor pen.
Put him out in the morning. Bring him in after dinner.

He'll be happier 

An outdoor pen can be so easy to do. Check out the enclosure section for ideas or ask back here.

Happy building.


----------



## PrincessToad (May 30, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> I'm sorry, but that is too small of an enclosure. You need at least 4' by 2', and that is what I use for my baby who is a little over 2" scl. I would worry less about making it interesting and more about making it bigger. Not to mention terrariums are not very good for Russians because they see out and think they can get out, they don't understand that they can't walk through glass. I'm sorry, I don't mean to sound rude or anything, but there are some pretty good ideas for creating a big indoor enclosure cheaply, like putting a bookcase on its back and line it with a shower curtain. With my Russian, I can never keep plants in there because she destroys them, so I have a couple hides, a couple food plates, and mounds (which she flatens).



Yes I have heard of that! I don't know if my tort figured it out because he used to run into the glass and now he doesn't. I am still working on his habitat and was planing to cover the glass with a few inches of tape so he understands his boundaries. You're not rude at all! I appreciate the input. Thanks




Team Gomberg said:


> Where in the world are you?
> 
> If you live somewhere with decent weather, here would be my suggestion for you.
> 
> ...



I live in miami Florida! The weather I hear is russian friendly. Though my issue is I travel for my job most of the week and have other pets outdoors. I have a friend feed soak and walk my tort I would hate to think he was outside with the dogs. Even if the dogs couldn't get in his enclosure do you think my tort would be stressed by the dogs being around? Like he would see them as a threat?




Millerlite said:


> I would worry to much about it, mine flip every now and again but flip them selfs right back, sometimes it takes a few mins but they always work it out, the hills and wood actually assist then in flipping.



I'm definitely going to try the hill thing in my enclosure. But I've heard flipping is very bad for them!


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 30, 2013)

PrincessToad said:


> I live in miami Florida! The weather I hear is russian friendly. Though my issue is I travel for my job most of the week and have other pets outdoors. I have a friend feed soak and walk my tort I would hate to think he was outside with the dogs. Even if the dogs couldn't get in his enclosure do you think my tort would be stressed by the dogs being around? Like he would see them as a threat?



Even if you travel, a safe outdoor pen would be fantastic for your tortoise. All your friend would have to do is top off any water dishes or water the plants.

If you make it completely enclosed so the dogs can't get in or dig in you should be fine. Make it irregular shaped or an L shape instead of a standard square. Heavily planted will benefit him, too. He wont be as noticeable to the dogs and he will have cover for hiding. 

You can make hides/burrows for him. Your tort will feel very safe in these. You can have solid sides that the dogs can't see into so he has a visual barrier.

You have so many options!


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 30, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> PrincessToad said:
> 
> 
> > I live in miami Florida! The weather I hear is russian friendly. Though my issue is I travel for my job most of the week and have other pets outdoors. I have a friend feed soak and walk my tort I would hate to think he was outside with the dogs. Even if the dogs couldn't get in his enclosure do you think my tort would be stressed by the dogs being around? Like he would see them as a threat?
> ...



Also most dogs would leave it alone after they realize that they can't get to it.


----------

